

Ask HN: If you could hand-pick an Advisory Board for your startup... - petesmithy

...who would be on it?<p>Specifically people who will help you on the product, NOT business, side of the startup: who've built great tech / proved to be exciting marketeers / done something new with social apps/community / will be awesome help in building something people want.
======
yan
This is a purely fantasy question, right? In that case, off the top of my
head: Peter Norvig, Fabrice Bellard, Bill Joy, Alan Kay, Chris Lattner (LLVM).
These are just people who are my hacking idols and have a long history of
actually getting extremely impressive stuff done.

